
All Rulers of Europe Over the Past 2,400 Years Presented in a Timelapse Map - richardw
http://www.openculture.com/2018/05/all-of-the-rulers-of-europe-over-the-past-2400-years-presented-in-a-timelapse-map-400-b-c-to-2017-a-d.html
======
mromanuk
That video lead me to this other one
[https://youtu.be/UY9P0QSxlnI](https://youtu.be/UY9P0QSxlnI) with the empires

------
acou_nPlusOne_t
The final minute, with its peacefull names and no colour changes - its nice
when politician can get old enough to have back problems and rivals versed in
democratic accupuncture.

